# Snow Snow Snow



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

doesn't this stuff look so nice right now??? lol I figure with all the rain we have had this summer. We would have so much snow if it was snow falling instead of rain.


----------



## oman1999

I feel dizzy. Got the snow fever. Tired of mowin grass and working on Power Equipment.

Bring the snow. I'm hoping for 15+ events here in the stateline this winter. We're up to 20 good plow rigs and 5 not so great ones. Bring it on mother-nature!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

oman1999;790314 said:


> I feel dizzy. Got the snow fever. Tired of mowin grass and working on Power Equipment.
> 
> Bring the snow. I'm hoping for 15+ events here in the stateline this winter. We're up to 20 good plow rigs and 5 not so great ones. Bring it on mother-nature!


ya thats what im saying. I bid on a few accounts so far this summer and got them. I am going back to bid on a few businesses I did a couple years back that I lost. So I am gonna try and get them back. I would love to get the mcdonalds back that I use to do. the free food was good at 11 at night or 5 in the morning haha. So I am looking foward to it too


----------



## fisher guy

:drewls: I've been in Florida since May 1st out of work and it's killing me. I can't wait to make it back up to push the white gold. damn I miss snow 101 degrees with 97% humidity sucks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

fisher guy;790332 said:


> :drewls: I've been in Florida since May 1st out of work and it's killing me. I can't wait to make it back up to push the white gold. damn I miss snow 101 degrees with 97% humidity sucks


thats when I go on vacation and I go to florida I go in the spring around easter time hahaha.


----------



## K1500 4x4

I wanna go plow some snow!!!


----------



## Banksy

That looks awesome. I'd give anything for some snow right now...except the plow.


----------



## fisher guy

hey tailpipes how u been man? long time no talk thanx for the pics i think its about that time we start thinking about beautiful season we call winter


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

fisher guy;790656 said:


> hey tailpipes how u been man? long time no talk thanx for the pics i think its about that time we start thinking about beautiful season we call winter


hey I have been good man how have you been? I kno I want winter back. this sucks. you get no rain down there. I am getting poured on all the time. I just wanna put my plow on and push some snow. i wish I had more pics plowing.


----------



## fisher guy

doing alright doing little side jobs so i don't go bankrupt. But i finally got my CDL A so that's nice but no ones hiring newbie drivers in Florida. Looks like i'm coming back up to mass for the winter so I cant wait.Yeah we don't get much rain but I'd take the rain instead of the 101 degree days it sucks, u go outside and u automatically start sweating. so hows ur summer going???


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

fisher guy;790755 said:


> doing alright doing little side jobs so i don't go bankrupt. But i finally got my CDL A so that's nice but no ones hiring newbie drivers in Florida. Looks like i'm coming back up to mass for the winter so I cant wait.Yeah we don't get much rain but I'd take the rain instead of the 101 degree days it sucks, u go outside and u automatically start sweating. so hows ur summer going???


ahhhh busy busy busy busy. lol thats how I explain it. go from doing one thing to doing another thing because the rain just delays you so much. and when it is wet and all your lawns are sloped basically it makes it hard. I kno what your talking abput 101 and humid. I have been down there when it was that hot and humid and it sucked. so I stayed in the condo till the next day when it was cooler haha. what you wanna drive rigs or dump trucks?


----------



## fisher guy

it don't matter man I'm just looking for a job i', getting desperate I got my class "a" cdl but i'll go with dumper if i have to. I got experience but its from before i got my cdl and it wasn't the most legal ... like driving dump trucks, garbage trucks, and equipment lowboy. I did it for my buddy up north and I can prove it but since i did it before i actually got my cdl no one wants to take it as experience. So officially I have no experience.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

pick my new toy up for the winter on monday

2008 polaris 600 iqR sno cross sled  its going to suck waiting for snow soo im going to aerate a few fields with it next week


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

LawnProLandscapes;791048 said:


> pick my new toy up for the winter on monday
> 
> 2008 polaris 600 iqR sno cross sled  its going to suck waiting for snow soo im going to aerate a few fields with it next week


nice. ya hook it up for a few grass runs. I was looking at a f8 sno pro nice orange one. but they didnt want to dicker down to my price so lol. how have ya been lawn pro been awhile.


----------



## sven_502

LawnProLandscapes;791048 said:


> pick my new toy up for the winter on monday
> 
> 2008 polaris 600 iqR sno cross sled  its going to suck waiting for snow soo im going to aerate a few fields with it next week


Nice, my buddy and I were doing that before he stored his sleds at my house, quite fun doing 70mph up our back field on the grass lol. Would've went faster but ran out of room.


----------



## Mark13

LawnProLandscapes;791048 said:


> pick my new toy up for the winter on monday
> 
> 2008 polaris 600 iqR sno cross sled  its going to suck waiting for snow soo im going to aerate a few fields with it next week


You suck,lol I want one of those sleds and trail covert it for some fast trail riding and playing in fields.


----------



## AndyTblc

Mark, why don't you get a new truck before you buy a snowmobile like that..


----------



## sven_502

AndyTblc;791219 said:


> Mark, why don't you get a new truck before you buy a snowmobile like that..


I think his point was he WANTS one, but he wont be GETTING one before a truck lol. Kind of like myself.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;791118 said:


> nice. ya hook it up for a few grass runs. I was looking at a f8 sno pro nice orange one. but they didnt want to dicker down to my price so lol. how have ya been lawn pro been awhile.


haha yea she's going to get jetted down and take a few grass runs, this nice wet grass after the rain will be perfect! ive been good working a lot and still blowing the money lol how bout you? those firecats are nice i got a buddy at the distribution selling an 05 f7 efi with the retro graphics for 3500 but said he'll take 3 grand, he knocked the old lady up and has to ditch his toys.



sven_502;791125 said:


> Nice, my buddy and I were doing that before he stored his sleds at my house, quite fun doing 70mph up our back field on the grass lol. Would've went faster but ran out of room.


yea grass runs are always a good time, just not sure how much of a mess the 1.75" paddle track with 96 woody studs is going to make :bluebounc



Mark13;791216 said:


> You suck,lol I want one of those sleds and trail covert it for some fast trail riding and playing in fields.


haha yea there a sick sled, ive been ski doo my whole life but the new xp race chassis really let me down reliability wise so i switched. i still have to get the large gas tank and extra wheel kit and itll be trail worthy for me, im going to leave it pre mix and the timing is already turned back to run 91 octane. other than that the cooling system is good enough for trail riding. not the easiest sled to find used but it helps when one of the largest factory polaris race teams on the east coast is 20 minutes away from my house (hulten speed sports) ... ill post more pics for yea mark when i pic it up .,,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

LawnProLandscapes;791280 said:


> haha yea she's going to get jetted down and take a few grass runs, this nice wet grass after the rain will be perfect! ive been good working a lot and still blowing the money lol how bout you? those firecats are nice i got a buddy at the distribution selling an 05 f7 efi with the retro graphics for 3500 but said he'll take 3 grand, he knocked the old lady up and has to ditch his toys.


I have been good. you know me buy the deals fix em and either keep em or sell them haha.is the sled he has a sno pro?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

im pretty sure it is, i can double check for yea next time im there. yea i like that nice 75 dollar ferris you picked up : P you have a dang good craigslist eye, that sleds supposed to be going on craigslist come to think of it.


----------



## Cptcrzy238

Love the snow id post some pics but I dont know how


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

LawnProLandscapes;791330 said:


> im pretty sure it is, i can double check for yea next time im there. yea i like that nice 75 dollar ferris you picked up : P you have a dang good craigslist eye, that sleds supposed to be going on craigslist come to think of it.


ya let me know. ya thanks im the king of craigslist


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Cptcrzy238;791423 said:


> Love the snow id post some pics but I dont know how


send the pics to me I will post them on here for ya [email protected]


----------



## Snowplow71

Snowmobiles? ughhh Ok 








Getting mine out to play in the grass soon also....


----------

